# Kennel name help, please?



## houseofchaos (Apr 18, 2015)

I am thinking of "from the house of music" - how would this translate properly into German and is that a ridiculous name? We have a house full of musicians so it just seems suitable. Or maybe not? Please help.


----------



## houseofchaos (Apr 18, 2015)

I should mention we have been thinking on a kennel name for a couple of years. Have not yet had need/occasion to use one. I am just working towards BH with my current GSD, he is the second one I've owned. My husband is doing the same with his second dog also. 

von Musikhaus?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

vom Haus der Musik is probably the most accurate (from my German friend).


----------



## houseofchaos (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There's an actual Haus der Musik in Vienna--not a kennel, a museum.


----------



## houseofchaos (Apr 18, 2015)

That is neat, thanks for sharing


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I named my kennel Marcato (I'm also a musician). You could always go with a theory term


----------

